
Radio and the Nazis – Ham radio’s survival - nickysielicki
https://theconversation.com/nazis-pressed-ham-radio-hobbyists-to-serve-the-third-reich-but-surviving-came-at-a-price-90510
======
nickysielicki
(Actual title at time of submission: " _Nazis pressed ham radio hobbyists to
serve the Third Reich – but surviving came at a price_ ", 10 characters over
HN limit.)

